# Druckertreiber geht net



## Nerses (14. März 2010)

Guten Morgen, hab da ein kleines Problem mit meinem Laserdrucker. Erstes Problem war, das ich ein lpt druckeranschluss hatte. Hab ich mit nem Adapter von Lpt zu Usb gelöst. Hab Vista aufm Pc. Er erkennt, dass mein Drucker angeschlossen is, aber von alleine kann er natürlich nich den Treiber installieren. Jetzt kurz zu meine Drucker^^ Is ein Star Ls-5 EX. Treiber für Vista(64-bit) find ich irgendwie auch net. Könnt mir bitte jemand helfen?
Mfg Nerses


----------



## razerman666 (14. März 2010)

Versuchs mal mit einen Universaltreiber. Da dein Drucker PCL5 Sprache hat, sollte dieser Link helfen, da gibt´s einen Universaltreiber. HP LaserJet P2050 Printer series- Download von Treibern und Software - HP Business Support Center


----------



## Nerses (14. März 2010)

habs mir runtergeladen und versucht zu installieren... dabei kommt aber leider ein error
folgender fehler: Der Vorgang konnte nicht abgeschlossen werden(Fehler 0x00f0214)


----------



## Nerses (14. März 2010)

k... habs drucken inzwischen hinbekommen, aber er druckt jetzt ein bissl komisch^^
Also ein bissl verschwommen und nich alles. Kann des an der Tonerkassette liegen?


----------



## razerman666 (14. März 2010)

Alternativ kannst du jeden Druckertreiber von Windows nehmen, der PCL5 kann. Aber ich persönlich würde mich doch nach einen neuen Modell umsehen, mitlerweile sind die Drucker selbst in Farbe ab 100 Euros zu bekommen. Ich würd mir das mal überlegen, schon deshalb weil der Drucker ein EOL (End of Live) hat. Ersatzteile dürften genauso schwer zu bekommen sein wie Toner. Desweiteren sind die Andrückrollen (Silikonwalzen) und Belichtungseinheit ziemlich verbraucht. Das würde dein Druckbild erklären. 0x00f0214 deutet auf eine kaputte .dll oder .exe hin da schau mal bitte in deinen Fehler Protokoll nach.


----------



## marc61 (20. April 2010)

Hatte ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Drucker.
Bin rein zufällig auf Youtube auf eine Lösung gekommen. Dort gibts Videos in denen ein Programm gezeigt wird mit dem die Treiber auf dem PC automatisch gesucht werden. Falls es ein neueren Treiber gibt wird der auch angezeigt.
Optional kann man die Treiber dann auch gleich runterladen und installieren. die Seite war Automatisch Treiber updaten. Ich schau mal ob ich den Link zu dem Video noch finde.


----------

